# Mein Pc  HILFE!!!



## Snipedown (9. Januar 2015)

Hi Leute brauche umbedingt hilfe!
Mein Pc ist nicht gerade besonders gut oder zimindestens ich möchte wissen was ich daran verändern muss das ich bessere fps etc. habe (Spiele ohne Lags zu spielen)
Mein Setup:
AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor 3.20 GHz
8 GB Ram
AMD Radeon HD 6450


Ich brauche dringend hilfe, ich weiss das meine Grafikkarte schlecht ist aber ich weiss nicht welche ich kaufen soll!
Danke im vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2015)

Die Frage ist, was Du ausgeben kannst. Eine AMD R9 270 für 160-170€, die ist VIEL schneller als die olle 6450 - HD 6450 war ja schon damals, wo sie neu war, absolut untauglich für Spiele...  ^^  Ich hab Tests gesehen, in denen schon eine AMD 6870 4x schneller ist, und die R9 270X ist wiederum 50-60% schneller als eine 6870. D.h.   Hier die R9 270x PCIe im Preisvergleich  Wenn Dein Netzteil dafür reicht, bist Du also mit 150-170€ gut dabei. Schau mal, ob Dein Netzteil PCIe-Stecker für Strom hat, und wenn ja: wie viele und was für welche (es gibt 6 Pin und 6 Pin + 2Pin, die man zu 8Pin machen kann). Wäre ein neues Netzteil nötig, kommen 40-50€ dazu.

Wenn 150-200€ zu viel sind: auch eine AMD R7 260X für 100-110€ wäre schon viel schneller, die ist ca auf Niveau der AMD 6870, die ja schon 4x schneller als Deine Karte ist.


----------



## eRaTitan (9. Januar 2015)

_Damit mit man auch hilfreich sein kann, wäre es gut zu wissen, welche  Komponenten Du derzeit verbaut hast (bitte genaue Angabe von Hersteller  und Modell der einzelnen Teile), also Gehäuse, Netzteil, und welche Spiele gespielt werden.
_


_
Gruß,
Titaan_


----------



## Snipedown (10. Januar 2015)

Mainboard ist ein ASRock 960GM-GS3 FX


----------



## Snipedown (10. Januar 2015)

Und ich würde am liebsten DayZ ohne lags spielen aber das klappt einach nicht der Rest der Spiele wo ich spiele ist z.b counterstrike Global Offensive oder Arma 3 
Bei csgo gibt es eig. keine problem aber bei Arma 3 geht es eig. aber sobald ich anfange zu schiessen oder sonst was kommen FPS lags..


----------



## PcJuenger (10. Januar 2015)

Da DayZ noch nicht fertig ist und bisher so gut wie gar nicht optimiert ist, kann's auch sein, dass du auf einem besseren System Laggs hast.


----------



## Snipedown (10. Januar 2015)

Aber ich möchte ja nicht nur DayZ spielen sonder auch andere spiele und da DayZ ja noch in Der anfangsphase ist wird da ja noch einiges gemacht..


----------



## Snipedown (10. Januar 2015)

Und mein Netzteil ist ein 
ATX SWITCHING POWER SUPPLY Model: LC420H-12


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2015)

Also, da wäre auf jeden Fall auch ein neues Netzteil fällig. Die Frage ist halt, was du nun ausgeben willst ^^


----------



## Snipedown (10. Januar 2015)

okay wen es sich wirklich lohnt würde ich auch 200€ ausgeben


----------



## PcJuenger (10. Januar 2015)

Snipedown schrieb:


> Aber ich möchte ja nicht nur DayZ spielen sonder auch andere spiele und da DayZ ja noch in Der anfangsphase ist wird da ja noch einiges gemacht..



Ich wollte es ja nur mal erwähnt haben. NIcht, dass du in dein System investiert und dich dann ärgerst, weil's immer noch bei dem Spiel laggt


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2015)

Snipedown schrieb:


> okay wen es sich wirklich lohnt würde ich auch 200€ ausgeben



Dann hol Dir eine der R9 270X, die ich oben nannte, und beim gleichen Shop, wo du bestellst, ein Netzteil mit 450-500W für 40-45€.

zB diese XFX Radeon R9 270X Double Dissipation Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (R9-270X-CDJ4)  oder diese Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11217-01-20G)  sind bei hardwareversand in ein paar Tagen wieder zu haben, und dann dieses Netzteil Thermaltake Smart SE 530W ATX 2.3 (SPS-530MPCBEU)   nicht auf die Wertung dort achten, das ist nur eine einzige Meinungen - bei zB Mindfactory ist die Wertung viel besser und die Reklamationsquote nur 2% 530 Watt Thermaltake Smart SE Modular 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## eRaTitan (10. Januar 2015)

Snipedown schrieb:


> Und mein Netzteil ist ein
> ATX SWITCHING POWER SUPPLY Model: LC420H-12



_Krüppel. 
Du brauchst auf jeden Fall ein neues Netzteil, das be quiet E9 400 Watt würde passen. 
Diesen Thermatalk müll kannst du dir sparen, Silvester ist vorbei. 

Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich eine R7 270X von XFX - oder MSI nehmen. Die MSI wäre die Leisere von den beiden._


----------



## Snipedown (7. Juni 2015)

So Leute nach langer Zeit habe ich mir jetzt schonmal ein neues Netzteil gekauft und erfolgreich eingebaut.(habe mir das Thermaltake Smart SE 530W ATX 2.3 gekauft)
Jetzt ist meine Frage ich bräuchte ja noch eine Grafikkarte und zwar ob die oben genannte grafikkarte zum zocken von csgo auf High Grafik und höchste Auflösung reicht?
Da ich zurzeit csgo sehr viel Spiele und da ich auch gerne ihn die Profisonelle Szene einsteigen will .


----------



## Tuetenclown (7. Juni 2015)

Was hast du denn für einen CPU-Kühler? Ist dein Prozessor ein 955 Black Edition? Wenn ja, kannst Du da auch noch etwas rausholen, wenn Du bereit bist zu übertakten (ich gehe mal ganz blauäugig davon aus, dass der keine Garantie mehr hat...).


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2015)

Bei den Preisen hat sich nicht viel getan. Eine R9 270X ist immer noch gut, kostet ca 160€. Für 180-190€ gibt es die R9 280, die wäre 15% schneller. Und für 200€ eine GTX 960, die ist zwar nicht schneller, aber braucht weniger Strom


----------



## Snipedown (7. Juni 2015)

Es geht mir eher nicht um den Strom sondern um die Power weil ich es einfach Satt habe auf Low grafik zu Spielen selbst da Lage ich,manche sagten mein CPU etc. sei innordung nur meine Grafikkarte sei schlecht?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2015)

Die CPU ist auch nicht mehr "dolle", aber sie reicht für das meiste noch aus - die Grafikkarte ist aber sehr schwach und war auch damals, wo sie noch neu war, keine SPiele-Karte.

Die pure Leistung: da wäre die AMD R9 280 derzeit das beste, wenn du nicht mehr als ca 200€ ausgeben willst. zB diese Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11230-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Die Frage ist halt, was du ausgeben möchtest.


----------



## Snipedown (13. Juni 2015)

XFX One R-Series One Gaming Edition, Radeon HD 7750, 1GB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI (ON-XFX1-GAMC) in Grafikkarten: PCIe | heise online Preisvergleich
Wie ist die den?
Die ist gerade für 55€ im Angebot bei Saturn?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2015)

Die kostet nicht ohne Grund nur 55€...  das ist eine ältere Karte, die auch "damals" schon an sich nur für den ABSOLUTEN Einstieg gedacht war. Für 55€ ist das zwar okay, aber die Leistung entspricht dann eben auch nur 50-60€.


----------

